# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  حماية الشهود.. "فريضة غائبة" في آليات تنفيذ مشروع القانون الجديد

## جاسر

- خلال السنوات الماضية كشف بعض المواطنين عددا من قضايا الفساد وبعضهم لم يجد الحماية اللازمة من جراء بطش الفاسدين، وعقب توقيع مصر لاتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الفساد شكلت وزارة التنمية الإدارية لجنة الشفافية والنزاهة برئاسة الدكتور أحمد درويش وطالبت تلك اللجنة بإنشاء لجنة قومية للشفافية وإصدار القوانين ووضع الآليات القانونية لحماية الشهود عن الفساد في القضايا الكبري مثل قضايا الإرهاب، والفساد الإداري، وكان اللواء عصام الترساوي رئيس الإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات سابقا قد أعد دراسات حول مشروع قانون حماية الشهود المعروض علي مجلس الشعب

وقد تم إعداد مشروع قانون لحماية الشهود وذويهم وكل من له صلة وثيقة بهم بما يشجع المواطنين علي رصد المخالفات والإبلاغ عنها لمحاربة الفساد في المجتمع حيث اقترحت اللجنة وضع آليات لسد الثغرات في التشريعات المتعلقة بحماية الشهود و المبلغين بما يتناسب مع خطورة وقائع الفساد وتشجيع المواطنين علي رصد المخالفات والإبلاغ عنها بدون خوف من عقاب أو إحساسهم بالخطر.

-- وقبل الخوض في التفاصيل نوضح من هو الشاهد وأنواعه وتعريف الشهادة وشرائحها ثم كيفية حماية الشهود .
بداية أكد اللواء عصام الترساوي الذي أعد دراسات حول مشروع حماية الشهود، أنه قبل الخوض في مشروع قانون حماية الشهود و أهم ملامحه وإيجابياته وسلبياته يجب أن نتعرف علي عدة مفاهيم منها الشهادة فهي التعبير عن مضمون الإدراك الحسي المشاهد للواقعة التي يشهد عليها فقد تكون شهادة مرئية أو سمعية أو حسية لإدراك الشاهد ، وشهادة الشهود من الأدلة العامة أمام المحكمة لتكوين الرأي الصحيح عن الواقعة والاقتناع بها ، وغالبا ما تكون في مجلس القضاء .

وأضاف اللواء الترساوي أن هناك شروطا يجب توافرها في الشاهد لصحة شهادته أولها ألا تكون له صفة في تشكيل المحاكم أو يقوم بمساعدة المحكمة في أداء مهمتها وكذلك يمنع من أداء الشهادة عضو النيابة العامة الحاضر للجلسة وكذلك كاتب التحقيق بما تقتضي بداهة فيمن يؤديها العقل والتمييز.
وهناك أنواع عديدة للشهود مثل الشاهد المقصود وهو كل شخص يتم تكليفه بالحضور أمام القضاء لكي يدلي بما لديه من معلومات في شأن واقعة ما ، والشاهد القانوني وهو الذي اكتسب هذه الصفة وفقا للإجراءات المنطلقة لذلك قانونا لإدراكه للواقعة محل الشهادة ، أما الشاهد الواقعي فهو الشخص الذي أدرك الواقعة بمحاسبة من حواسه .
- ما أنواع الشهادة؟ وكيف يتم استجواب الشاهد؟
-- الشهادة بالمشاهدة والشهادة بالسماع والشهادة بالتسامح ... والقانون أوجب سماع كل شاهد علي انفراد وفقا للمادة (112) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري حتي لا تكون هناك شبهة في التأثير ولكن يجوز للمحقق أن يواجه الشهود ببعضهم البعض ولم يرسم القانون لتلك المواجهة صورة معينة وعلي المحقق أن يتأكد من شخصية الشاهد بان يطلب منه بيان اسمه ولقبه وسنه وسكنه وعلاقته بالمتهم حيث لا يجوز أن يكون للشاهد صلة بالمتهم أو قرابة أو مصاهرة إلي الدرجة الثانية .
كما يجب علي الشاهد الذي بلغ سن (18) سنة حلف اليمين القانونية ليطمئن المحقق من سلامة أقواله، وقد نص قانون الإجراءات الجزئية في المادة (107)علي ذلك .
كما يجب علي المحقق أثناء التحقيق الابتدائي أن يعلم الشاهد أن السلطة التي تحقق معه هي الادعاء العام حتي يدلي بشهادته بارتياح دون ضغط أو إكراه، كما يجب أن يكون أسلوب المحقق معه محترما لكسب ثقة الشاهد، كما ينبغي أن تكون هناك أدلة إثبات أخري علي الواقعة إلي جانب شهادة الشاهد.

- متي تبطل الشهادة؟
-- ذكر اللواء الترساوي ان الشهادة تبطل إذا تمت بطريقة غير مشروعة مخالفة الدستور والقانون.وفقا للمادة (302) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري حيث جاء أن (كل قول يثبت انه صدر من احد المتهمين أو الشهود تحت وطأة الإكراه أو التهديد به يهدر ولا يعول عليه ) . ويجب سماع الشاهد في حضور المتهم و المدافع عنه ، بعد أن يحلف اليمين القانونية وفقا لما نصت عليه المادة (283) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية .
- كيف تتم حماية الشاهد؟

-- الحماية الجنائية المقررة للموظفين العموميين تمثل أهمية متوازية بالنسبة للشاهد وتقرير الحماية الجنائية للشاهد في مختلف مراحل الدعوي ينبغي ألا يقل أهمية عن الحماية الجنائية المقررة للموظفين فالشاهد يقدم خدمة عامة للعدالة ، بمساعدته القضاء في الإدلاء بمعلومات عن الواقعة الإجرامية . مما يستدعي فرض حماية جنائية له للحيلولة دون الاعتداء عليه .
فالحماية القانونية هي الحماية التي تضفيها السلطات الأمنية علي شخص الشاهد حيث انه خلال الفترة السابقة علي حضوره أمام المحكمة، واللاحقة علي إدلائه بشهادته يكون في حماية مديرية الأمن أو قسم الشرطة الذي يقع في مكان إقامته .

- ما مقترحاتك في مشروع حماية الشهود؟
-- وقد اقترح اللواء الترساوي إنشاء إدارة متخصصة بحماية الشهود ؛ يتاح لها من الإمكانات المادية والبشرية ما يساعدها علي توفير الحماية الأمنية والوقائية من الأخطار التي قد تهدد الشهود ونقترح أن تكون تبعيتها لوزارة الداخلية مع كفالة تحقيق التعاون بينها وبين الأجهزة المعنية .

وأشار اللواء الترساوي في دراسته حول مشروع حماية الشهود والمعروض حاليا علي الدورة الحالية بمجلس الشعب إلي أنه أجري دراسة حول الإطار القانوني والمؤسسي لمكافحة الفساد وخاصة الاداري والتركيز علي التغيرات الموجودة التي تحول دون نجاح الأجهزة في محاربة الفساد فوجدت أن عدم معرفة الكثير من المواطنين بإجراءات الإبلاغ عن الفساد يعوق حماية المجتمع من هذه القضايا وان هناك نسبة ضئيلة تعرف كل الجهات الرقابية في مجال مكافحة الفساد وخصوصا وسائل الإعلام التي تعد أهم الجهات التي تكافح الفساد .

- هل هناك ضمانات لحماية الشاهد؟
-- أوضح اللواء الترساوي أنه عندما نتحدث عن توفير ضمانات الحماية الخاصة بالمبلغ أو الشاهد فإن الجهة الوحيدة التي يمكن أن تحميه وفقا للعقل والمنطق هي السلطة القضائية بما تصدره من أحكام والتي هي السلطة الحقيقية للحماية القضائية وانصاف للمبلغ ولكننا للأسف نري أن الموظف الشاهد يتعرض لمشاكل بعد كشفه لوقائع فساد..
- هل هناك اتفاقيات خاصة بمشروع حماية الشهود؟

-- هناك اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لمكافحة الفساد uncac)) التي جاء بالمادة 32 بها أن تتخذ كل دولة طرف التدابير المناسبة وفقا لنظامها القانوني لتوفير حماية فعالة للشهود الذين يدلون بشاهدة تتعلق بأفعال مجرمة وفقا لهذه الاتفاقية وكذلك لأقاربهم وسائر الأشخاص ذوي الصلة بهم عند الاقتضاء من اي ترهيب محتمل وذلك عن طريق إرساء إجراءات لتوفير الحماية الجسدية لأولئك الأشخاص وذلك لتغير أماكن اقامتهم والسماح عند الحاجة بعدم إفشاء المعلومات المتعلقة بهويتهم وأماكن وجودهم؛ وتوفير قواعد خاصة بالأدلة تتيح للشهود أن يدلوا بأقوالهم علي نحو يكفل سلامة اولئك الأشخاص كالسماح بالإدلاء بالشهادة باستخدام تكنولوجيا الاتصالات وتسري أحكام المادة علي الضحايا إذا كانوا شهودا.

كما جاء في المادة 24 من اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة التي وقعت في المكسيك عام 2003 عن حماية الشهود بالتزام كل دولة أن تتخذ تدابير ملائمة في حدود إمكاناتها لتوفير حماية فعالة للشهود الذين يدلون بالشهادة بخصوص الجرائم المشمولة بهذه الاتفاقية، وكذلك لأقاربهم و سائر الأشخاص وتوفير الحماية الجسدية لهؤلاء الأشخاص و تغير أماكن أقامتهم والسماح بعدم إفشاء معلومات متعلقة بخصوصيتهم بالإضافة لتوفير قواعد خاصة بالأدلة تتيح الإدلاء بالساهدة علي نحو يكفل سلامة الشاهد؛ كما تنطبق أحكام هذه المادة علي الضحايا من حيث كونهم شهودا وكانت مصر قد وقعت علي هذه الاتفاقات وقامت بعدها وزارة التنمية الإدارية بالتنسيق مع لجنة الشفافية والنزاهة بوضع مشروع قانون لحماية الشهود وثيق الصلة بهم .

- ما تعريف شهادة الشاهد؟وأنواعها ؟
-- والشاهد درجات فقد تكون شهادته مباشرة إذا كان الشاهد عاين الواقعة بإحدي حواسه أو غير مباشرة وتعرف بالشهادة السماعية وقد تكون بالتسامح أي بما يتسامعه الناس في شـأن الواقعة و الرأي الشائع بين جمهور الناس وهي أقل قيمة .

وأضاف اللواء الترساوي أن التزامات الشاهد تنحصر في الحضور في الزمان و المكان لسماع شهادته والبقاء حتي يؤذن له بالانصراف إلي حلف اليمين متي بلغ السن المقررة بأنه يشهد بالحق و لا يقول إلا الحق ... إضافة إلي التزامه بأداء الشهادة ولا يعتبر مسئولا و يعاقب في هذه الحالة إلا إذا كانت هناك أسباب يمتنع فيها عن أداء الشهادة إذا كان قريبا للمتهم حتي الدرجة الثانية أو زوجة ولو بعد انقضاء رابطة الزوجية.
أما حقوق الشاهد فتتخلص في تقاضي مقابل المصاريف التي أنفقها ولا يجوز لأي سبب، كما أن للشاهد الحق في حماية شرفه واعتباره فهو شخص يؤدي خدمة عامة ويستهدف تحقيق مصلحة عامة ومن ثم كان أبسط حقوقه ان تصان كرامته وان تتم حمايته من أي اعتداء اضافة الي احترامه وحسن معاملته .
ويؤخذ بشهادة الشهود في سن 14 سنة في قانون الاجراءات المصري ولا تكون استدلالية وللقاضي الجنائي حرية الاقتناع من عدمه وقد كفلت قوانين العقوبات في جميع القضايا حماية الشاهد حال إكراهه علي عدم اداء الشهادة أو علي الشهادة الزور وعقوبته بنفس عقوبة الزور.

وأوضح الترساوي أن الشاهد أنواع في قانون الاجراءات المصري الأول من يطلبهم الخصوم والثاني تستدعيه المحكمة والأخير من يتطوع بالشهادة ويكون من غير أطراف الخصومة وقد يكون مبلغا يوصل خبرا للسلطات المختصة أو موظفا عاما أوجبت قوانين الاجراءات علي مأموري الضبط أن يعدلوا التبليغات والشكاوي التي ترد اليهم كما أعفت قوانين العقوبات المبلغ من العقوبة في بعض الجرائم مثل الرشوة والمخدرات.
ويتم سماع الشهادة في الدعوي الجنائية في جلسة علنية ومع ذلك لا يجوز لقاضي التحقيق سماعها في جلسة سرية مراعاة لاحقاق الحق أو للآداب أو لظهور الحقيقة وعلي الرغم من أن القانون أجاز للقاضي سماع الشهود الا انه لم يلزمه بالأخذ بها اذن فهي دليل اقناعي يقدره القاضي حق قدره بناء علي ما يراه من احتمال وقوع الواقعة المشهود بها وعدم مخالفتها للمحسوس أو المعقول وما يحيط بالشاهد من ظروف أومؤثرات يمكن أن توقعه في الكذب أو الخطأ عكس المحاكم الشرعية فهي تعمل علي تزكية الشهود وذلك بالبحث عن حالتهم للتحقق من عدالتهم.

والشاهد من اعوان المحقق والباحث الجنائي ومن اوجدته الظروف أو الصفة في مكان الواقعة واقتضي الواجب الاجتماعي أن يكشف عما أدركه بحواسه، يمكنه أن يكافأ و يرجع الأمر إلي ضمير الشاهد الذي يؤدي خدمة للعدالة.
والشاهد درجات فقد تكون شهادته مباشرة إذا كان الشاهد عاين الواقعة بإحدي حواسه أو غير مباشرة وتعرف بالشهادة السماعية وعند سماع أقوال الشاهد في مرحلة الاستدلال لا يجوز تحليفه اليمين .

ونأتي أخيرا إلي حماية الشهود و آليات التطبيق ويعد موضوع حماية الشهود وغيرهم بمثابة حجر الزاوية في اطار مكافحة الجريمة بكل اشكالها والتي تطورت وحدثت وتوسعت في ارجاء المعمورة و ازدادت علي نحو غير مسبوق جنائية كانت ام ارهابية طبقا لما جاء في كتاب (رسو) العقد الاجتماعي بأنه علي البشر قبل أن يسنوا قوانينهم ان يقتربوا من هذه القوانين، في اشارة واضحة إلي انه يجب أن تكون مطابقة للواقع وليست بعيدة عن التطبيق وقد خلت معظم القوانين العربية والتي ترجع إلي العهد العثماني من أي حماية للشهود مما يمثل خللا في التشريع وعدم اتباع السياسات الجنائية الحديثة والعدالة الناجزة لفئة مهمة في مجال الإثبات الجنائي بما يقتضي تعديل القوانين واضفاء الحماية المناسبة عليهم ووجود طرق تجعلهم لا يحجمون عن الإدلاء بالشهادة لعدم توافر توعية لحماية الشهود.

ومما لاشك فيه أن الشاهد يؤدي خدمة للخصوم من ناحية وللعدالة من ناحية آخري و لهذا فهو جدير بالحماية سواء قانونية أو أمنية وعدم تعرض احد له واعتباره من الضحايا مثل المجني عليهم ويستحق المكافأة أو صرف التعويض المناسب له ولأسرته وذويه وقد أحاطت القوانين حماية الموظفين والمستخدمين والمكلفين بخدمة عامة في قوانين العقوبات واذا كانت بعض القوانين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية منذ السبعينيات وفي بعض الدول الغربية قد أخذت بتوجيهات الأمم المتحدة وحماية الشهود وغيرهم من مأموري الضبط والمحامين عن طريق إنشاء إجراءات خاصة وردت في الاتفاقيات الدوليه ذات الصلة تبدأ من توفير اسم ومكان جديد له وحماية أسرته وتغيير هويته ونظام حياته بالكامل ويمكن الاستفادة من تجارب هذه الدول التي طبقت انظمة الحماية لاتخاذ ما يناسب المجتمع العربي ووضع آليات مناسبة تحول دون ايذاء الشهود وذلك لمكافحة الفساد ودعم النزاهة والشفافية وحماية الشهود وغيرهم سواء عن طريق التشريع والإجراءات القانونية أو عن طريق دعم وتوفير الحماية الأمنية لهم..

ويعيب مشروع قانون حماية الشهود عدم وجود آليات لتنفيذه ومخالفته لقانون الإجراءات الموجود لدينا وليس كل ما يصلح في الغرب يصلح في مصر
وتساءل الترساوي كيف نطلق اسما مستعارا علي الشاهد ونغير محل إقامته ؟ والقاضي لدينا يفحص حالة الشهود آثناء وقوفهم أمامه ويعرف حقيقة ما يقولون من وجودهم أمامه وكيف يعتمد القاضي علي شهادة مسجلة مثلا أو مرسلة عبر الفاكس والإنترنت فهذا قد يؤدي إلي ضياع الحق خاصة في قضايا المخدرات. 

المصدر 
الأهرام

----------

